# Interview questions



## JJR512 (May 16, 2006)

Someday I'm going to be sitting in front of somebody (or worse yet, a board of people) in an interview situation, either for the fire department or the police department, and I'm going to get the inevitable question, "Why do you want to be a police officer (or fire fighter/paramedic)?

The best reply I can think of is the truth: "I want to make a positive contribution to the community, I want to do something my family can look up to me for and be proud of me for, and I want to do something I can be proud of myself for."

But isn't that probably what just about everybody says?


----------



## Wingnut (May 16, 2006)

I actually didn't get asked that. I got a lot of co-worker situation scenarios and asked where I saw myself in 5 years. 


And yes that's what everyone says.

My answer was going to be that I enjoy the medical field but don't care for working in the clinical setting. I like to be exposed to different situations and focus well when kept on my toes.


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2006)

My first EMT interview was a disaster!  I'd practice having good answers for the questions you know they're going to ask.

Some:

1.  Tell me about yourself
2.  Why do you want to work here (make them service-specific)
3.  What are your strengths?
and on...


----------



## JJR512 (May 16, 2006)

What's a good amount of detail to put into an answer for something like "Tell me about yourself"? I mean, how long should it take me to answer that? One minute, half a minute, five minutes...all depends on the detail level. I'm sure he doesn't want to hear my life's story, but I wouldn't want to make it too sparse, either.

Another common question: "What are your weaknesses?" I've usually given this for my answer: "I'm a perfectionist. If something isn't quite right, I have trouble letting it go, even if it's more than good enough already." That answer is true, so I'm not just blowing smoke up his ***, but I feel it's a good answer because, as far as weaknesses go, being a perfectionist can't be that bad, right?


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2006)

First, I always have a 15 second, 1 minute, and five minute version of every answer.

*Do not say that you are a perfectionist!*  Every person says that!

In EMS, I may say that one of my weaknesses is that I still have a tendency to judge my worth on the outcome of my patients (re-word it).  When my patients do well, I feel great.  When my patients' health deteriorates, I sometimes get down on myself.  Then qualify the statement saying that the more you work in EMS and around EMS you do this less and less.

I'm not sure if that's a perfect statement, but I think it's something *every* single person who works in EMS feels at some point in their career.


----------



## Tactical Medic (May 16, 2006)

I told them I just want to get paid  

Strengths- Hard worker, hate to be late, usually sent home sick, since I try to never miss a day of work.

Weaknesses- Sometimes buff good jobs nearby :blush: 

then I give them my resume.... Funny thing is I ALWAYS get hired :lol:

I wouldn't suggest you doing the same thing, just be humble and truthfully tell them what they want to hear


----------



## joemt (May 16, 2006)

I don't think I'd tell them that you have a hard time letting things go.... and I agree, they hear the "Perfectionist" line a bazillion times.  Public Safety folks are by and large Type A personalities, so yeah... perfectionism is a given.

Good luck to you though!


----------



## Firechic (May 19, 2006)

On my chief's board interview for police officer I was also asked about the possibility of shooting another human being, what did my family think about me becoming a police officer?, How do I handle stress?, etc. Then they gave me a bunch of scenerio based questions.
Oh, they also had one chief be a "bad guy" who gave me one helluva time with really tough questions and another was the "good guy". They seem to like to play a lot of psychological games.
Good luck to you!


----------

